# Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler*

					Asetek ist für diverse Komponenten für Flüssigkeitskühlungen und All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühlungen bereits bekannt. Am 30. Oktober hat die Firma ihre insgesamt vierte Generation ddieser vorgestellt. Gleichzeitig wurde die neue Version der Chill-Control-Software vorgestellt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler*


----------



## Computer Floh (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler*

280 Radiatoren, das wird ja auch langsam mal Zeit...  nur an die leiseren Pumpen glaube ich nicht so recht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler*

Ich auch nicht. Aber wenn sie damit werben, sind sie sich zumindest des Problems bewusst, was auf Besserung hoffen lässt.


----------



## Chimera (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler*

Bei Asetek interessant find ich immo gerade nur mal die Idee mit der Wakü für ein Laptop: Liquid GPU and CPU Cooling for Laptops and All-In-Ones - Asetek, Inc.. Denn nen PC leise kühlen ist heute ja mittlerweile auch mit Luft machbar, aber bei nem Lapi sieht es ja immer noch bissel anders aus und da gefällt mir der Ansatz schon recht. Hab kürzlich am Alienware vom Kollegen gearbeitet und wurde fast doof im Kopf von dem Lärm bzw. konnt mich gar nicht mehr auf die Arbeit konzentrieren. Erstaunt mich eigentlich schon bissel, dass sich noch nicht viele diesem Thema etwas mehr gewidmet haben, denn denke da würd es sicher noch etwas zu holen geben für Kühlerhersteller


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler*

Es macht schlichtweg keinen Sinn, in einem Notebook, in dem man eh alle Formen selbst gestaltet, Heatpipes durch Schläuche und Pumpen zu ersetzen, damit man den Radiator flexibel positionieren kann?


----------



## Chimera (1. November 2012)

*AW: Asetek präsentiert vierte Generation der All-in-One-Flüssigkeitskühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es macht schlichtweg keinen Sinn, in einem Notebook, in dem man eh alle Formen selbst gestaltet, Heatpipes durch Schläuche und Pumpen zu ersetzen, damit man den Radiator flexibel positionieren kann?



Nun, ich vermute mal, dass die eh eher an Barebone Notebooks gerichtet sind (die dann je nach Hersteller noch mit HDD/SSD, RAM, etc. plus Herstellerkleber ausgestattet werden), denn anders kann ich es mir gar nicht vorstellen. Denn es muss ja nem Schema folgen, um überhaupt irgendwo zu passen. Ebenso bei den All-in-One PCs, wobei ich mir dort schon oft mal ne etwas bessere Kühlung gewünscht hab (wir haben im Geschäft so ein Teil und im Sommer macht es null Spass daran zu arbeiten).
Nun, denke mal, dass die sich da schon was bei überlegt haben. Denke aber ebenso, dass die wohl kaum so schnell im Retail Markt zu bekommen sein wird, sondern wohl eher an OEMs geht. Dennoch fänd ich es schön, wenn es mehr solche Kühlungen auch für Konsolen und Notebooks geben würd, denn auch solche Nutzer basteln gerne  Kollege hat es bei seiner PS2 noch selber gebastelt und war begeistert davon, nicht nur weil er was cooles draus gemacht hat, sondern weil das Teil danach auch im Hochsommer trotz Dachwohnung immer noch kühl lief (zuvor machte sie nen höllischen Lärm).
Mal gucken, wann die erste Wakü für Modem, Router und USB Stick kommt (**scherz**)


----------

